# Killer Yellowtail Blue Damsels?!



## Da Cloud (Nov 13, 2011)

Help!! I have two yellowtail blue damsels and ive had them for about a few weeks now and they get along fine with my clown fish and fire shimp, but then again thats probably because they were already in there prior to adding my damsels...
Anyway a week after adding my damsels i added two firefish gobies and within a day one of the gobies died, i knew it was my damsels who did it since i know they can be territorial towards new tank mates but i figured i was gonna be okay because they didnt get to my other goby yet and because of the fact that my other goby didnt seem to be stressed by the damsels
but just yesterday (which is a little over a week after i added my firefish gobies) i found my other firefish goby dead with a chunk missing out of his tail.
is it true that i wont be able to add anymore fish into my tank as long as those damsels are still in there? will they kill every new fish i put into there?
because i was thinking of buying a blue hippo tang next but i dont want the damsels to just kill him like they killed my gobies. what do i do???
oh and i have a 55 gallon long tank with live rock and many hiding places


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, it's all true. Damsels are good for cycling, but then they gotta GO.


----------



## Da Cloud (Nov 13, 2011)

should i ask my LFS if i could do a trade in with them so i could maybe get some money off the blue hippo tang? do fish stores even do trade ins?


----------



## RollerDJ (Aug 17, 2011)

I've seen some that will take them back, but not really on a "trade" per say. More like we'll take them and try to re-sell them, and you get no credit. But, thats better than them killing off all their tank mates.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Firstly, yes, the damsels will bully any new fish that you may add. If you were able to find a non-chain store, the odds are that you'll be able to get store credit for it/them.

Just a heads up, the blue hippo tang will, in time, grow too large for your 55 gallon, so you'll either need to upgrade or rehome it as it grows.

Good luck with the damsel hunt!


----------

